# New Years Resolutions



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Well we are almost halfway through January and it is said many give up on their resolutions by now. Sometimes someone will have an idea that will help you stick to your resolution. I thought it would be nice to hear some ideas on how others stick to their resolutions. Kinda like wanting to do a mod to the Outback but can't come up with a plan







, post it here and all kinds of ideas pop up







.

My resolutions consisted of two. One was to create and stick to a budget. I love to shop and have decided it is time to stop. If I saw something I thought was cute or necessary I would buy it without really asking myself, do I really need it and why do I have to have it. I would buy more than one of the item if I thought it was a good deal, for no other reason then it was a good deal. I've kept to this resolution so far by tracking everything I am spending. I tell myself I can eat at home just as easy and quick as eating out and it is cheaper and healthier. I sat down yesterday and started clipping coupons which I have not done in 15 years. The mistake here was I looked for coupons







after I came back from the grocery store and almost everything I bought I found a coupon for in this weeks paper. I think I did that backwards this week.

The second resolution was to lose some more weight. The budget is easier to do then the diet.

What was yours and are you sticking to it? If so what steps have you taken to help.









Linda


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, health dictated that I, too, lose some weight. I have a sneaky suspicion that my diabetes may disappear should I lose about 70 pounds.

That being said, I have been able to pretty much stick to my diet thus far. A few slips (can you call pizza a slip?) but I'm trying.

Also wanted to put away a little more money. You know, camping costs some of the green stuff and I want to go camping more often this year.

Mark


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Well, health dictated that I, too, lose some weight. I have a sneaky suspicion that my diabetes may disappear should I lose about 70 pounds.
> 
> That being said, I have been able to pretty much stick to my diet thus far. A few slips (can you call pizza a slip?) but I'm trying.
> 
> ...


The diet just may be the answer to the diabetes. A friend of ours was diagnosed with Type 2 less than a year ago. He cut back on the eating, especially the junk food, white breads etc. and takes a walk 1-2 times a day and Doc says he may be able to come off the meds the next time he comes in for blood work and check up.
He has lost 60-70 lbs.

I have been told I am borderline diabetic and that losing the weight may help some.

Camping sure does use the green stuff up! LOL!

Wish you luck!

Linda


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey Linda!!

Great resolutions--DH and I are trying on the saving more money for camping thing by taking our lunches to work, not buying as much unnecesary items, and trying to keep ourselves active. So far we are doing okay-







-I have tried to ease into all of those (except for the shopping), because I find if I go great guns right off the bat, I tend to relapse. I found a great article on MSN one day that suggested adopting a new "healthy habit" at the beginnin of the month, as it takes about 18-20 days to turn someting into a habit. Examples were adding more fruits and vegetables to your diet, scheduling exercise into your calendar and making it a priority, working on saving money, etc. I'll see if I can find the link and post it.

Brenda


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I second the take our lunches. We are saving several $$ a week. Saving a easy $30 a week so far! Thats 1500 a year which means another week or 2 camping at the beach!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

About six years ago, I made the resolution to never make another New Years Resolution.
Only New Years resolution I've ever been able to keep! And I have yet to even be tempted to break it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Brenda,
It is amazing how much you save taking your lunch to work. Camping isn't cheap so it does have to be planned for. Yeah relapsing is hard to get over sometimes. Hard meaning hard to get back on track. I'd like to see the link if you find it. I have a tendency to buy my lunch because I just do feel like packing it. Which is not really a good enough reason. Wish you luck.

kmcfetters,
Two weeks at the beach is well worth it to me. Have a great time.

Doug,
I had to decorate at work because everyone expects me to since I've been doing it ever since I took my new position at work, but January was a little hard to figure out. My neighbor mentioned resolutions and I used the theme "New Year's Resolutions I Can Keep". They are pretty funny, they are posted all over the receptionist's cubicle and counter. Here they are for some funny reading:

1. Gain weight. At least 30 pounds. 
2. Stop exercising. Waste of time. 
3. Read less. Makes you think. 
4. Watch more TV. I've been missing some good stuff. 
5. Procrastinate more. Starting tomorrow. 
6. Don't date any of the Baywatch cast. 
7. Spend more time at work, surfing with the T1. 
8. Take a vacation to someplace important: like, to see the largest ball of twine. 
9. Don't jump off a cliff just because everyone else did. 
10. Stop bringing lunch from home: I should eat out more. 
11. Don't have eight children at once. 
12. Get in a whole NEW rut! 
13. Start being superstitious. 
14. Personal goal: bring back disco. 
15. Don't wrestle with Jesse Ventura. 
16. Don't bet against the Minnesota Vikings. 
17. Buy an '83 Eldorado and invest in a really loud stereo system. 
18. Get the windows tinted. Buy some fur for the dash. 
19. Speak in a monotone voice and only use monosyllabic words. 
20. Only wear jeans that are 2 sizes too small and use a chain or rope for a belt. 
21. Spend my summer vacation in Cyberspace. 
22. Don't eat cloned meat. 
23. Create loose ends. 
24. Get more toys. 
25. Get further in debt.
26. Don't believe politicians. 
27. Break at least one traffic law.
28. Don't drive a motorized vehicle across thin ice. 
29. Avoid transmission of inter-species diseases. 
30. Avoid airplanes that spontaneously drop 1000 feet. 
31. Stay off the MIR space station. 
32. Don't worry that the Y2K bug will cause the end of the world. 
33. Get wired with high-speed net connections at home. 
34. Don't swim with pirhanas or sharks. 
35. Associate with even worse business clients. 
36. Spread out priorities beyond ability to keep track of them. 
37. Wait around for opportunity. 
38. Focus on the faults of others. 
39. Mope about faults. 
40. Never make New Year's resolutions again.

Linda


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Linda--

Here's that link I was talking about. . .

12 Months, 12 Healthy New Habits

Brenda


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> About six years ago, I made the resolution to never make another New Years Resolution.
> Only New Years resolution I've ever been able to keep! And I have yet to even be tempted to break it!
> 
> 
> ...


Same here Doug
Don't make one you can't break it

Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Our daughters belong to the local Y and take a class there on saturdays, sometimes the go and use the gym also. Last week when I picked them up they were complaining about how crowded the gym was, I said wait til february and it should slow down quite a bit









I'm with Doug and Don, I don't make any new year resolutions. The only thing I made a commitment to do this year was to read thru the best selling book of all time.

Mike


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Mine was to switch from Scotch to Bourbon. It's going well I think.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I guess the only goal I made this year was to learn to post photos.

Maybe to exercise more.

We have been walking our dogs each evening for about 6 weeks. They have certainly made it a habit! If they haven't gone by 7PM they really start looking at us like there is something missing in their lives. When I strap on my brace, they start gto get excited.

Walk your dog. He or she will help you make walking a habit.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Lose some weight is my goal as well which includes exercising as well! So far so good, I seem to be able to keep the discipline for the last three weeks.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Same here, lose weight...especially the 10 lbs I put back on after losing 20








Wish me luck!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Same here, lose weight...especially the 10 lbs I put back on after losing 20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Good luck to everyone with their resolutions.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

gone campin said:


> Well, health dictated that I, too, lose some weight. I have a sneaky suspicion that my diabetes may disappear should I lose about 70 pounds.
> 
> That being said, I have been able to pretty much stick to my diet thus far. A few slips (can you call pizza a slip?) but I'm trying.
> 
> ...


The diet just may be the answer to the diabetes. A friend of ours was diagnosed with Type 2 less than a year ago. He cut back on the eating, especially the junk food, white breads etc. and takes a walk 1-2 times a day and Doc says he may be able to come off the meds the next time he comes in for blood work and check up.
He has lost 60-70 lbs.

I have been told I am borderline diabetic and that losing the weight may help some.

Camping sure does use the green stuff up! LOL!

Wish you luck!

Linda








[/quote]

My Doctor said I was getting close to having type 2 diabetics plus I had high cholesterol, and high blood pressure. I went on a diet lost 30 lbs and put myself on a high fiber diet. My blood sugar went back to normal, my bad cholesterol went from 250 to 105 and my good cholesterol went from 20 to 65 the Doc was elated plus my blood pressure went way down and he had to cut all my meds in half and if I maintain this profile for a year he will start to take me off all my meds all together. I also joined a Gym and do cardio at least 3 times a week.

I have slipped a little and and put on a few pounds during the Holidays so my resolution is to get back on track with the diet and exercise program. I also will try to not be so opinionated


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Sounds great Bill. Good job turning things around. You have just inspired me to create the same success story for myself. All my numbers are out of whack as well and I really need to make a lifestyle change.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hokie said:


> Sounds great Bill. Good job turning things around. You have just inspired me to create the same success story for myself. All my numbers are out of whack as well and I really need to make a lifestyle change.


Sam I hope it works for you too, It is so easy to get in a eating run these days and there are so many people in the same boat. I found that if I broke my meals up into several small meals I didn't feel so hungry plus with eating a lot of fiber, something I was not doing, I felt fuller. I bought a book called the Sugar Solution and it helped me identify were I was getting so much sugar in my diet and way I was on the wrong path. It is amazing where you get sugar from.

I think the thing that helped me the most was the fiber and exercise.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Good for you Bill, I'm proud of you









Now, as far as that less opinionated thing, is that for our benefit or your DW's?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Good for you Bill, I'm proud of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL that is for your benefit, the DW is use to it


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I know I initiated this thread and then dissappeared. Sorry, my sister-in-law passed away very unexpectedly and this is the first I've been home or had time to take a break since the last post I made way back....

Anyway thanks for sharing. It seems that everyone is trying to keep to the same thing...loose weight for our health. I wish you all lots of luck. It is shocking sometimes how the weight can really throw all our organs and vitals so out of whack.

Brenda, thanks for the web link. I looked at it briefly and plan to look at it extensively once I am back home on a regular basis.

Still have a lot to do to help my brother-in-law with as, he did not deal with the everyday things of paying bills, running the house ect. My sister-in-law took care of everything and her passing was unexpected.

Linda


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Dear Linda,

I'm so sorry to hear about the sudden loss of your sister-in-law. It's always difficult to find just the perfect words, and most of the time there just aren't any. Please know that you and your brother-in-law are in our thoughts and prayers.

Dawn


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Dawn,
Thank you. Prayers are very welcome. She was an organ donor so we are praying for the organ recipients, that the transplants are not rejected and that the recipients live very long and healthy lives from this point forward.

Linda


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Linda--I am so sorry to hear about your sister-in-law. As Dawn said, please know you are in our thoughts and prayers.

Brenda


----------

